# My Golden Angel Sampson



## goldenretrievers7 (May 6, 2005)

*Sampson came into my life when I needed him most. He was 8 weeks old and I was very sick. He wasn't even three when he passed away. He wasn't the typical puppy, he stayed by my side at all times. A true Momma's boy!!*
*Last Aug (2004) I took Sampson to work with me for a complete blood panel (I am a vet tech), that was a Saturday. On Monday the results came back and I immediately took him to a animal hospital with specialist. On Tuesday he had a kidney biopsy done. Samspon had a rare and fatal disease GN. We spent 11,000 to try and give him more time with me, it gave me a week! On Monday night Aug. 16th 2004 at 10:10 PM Sampson left me.*

*Sampson:*
*Nobody could have loved you more! You were and always will be my goofy golden boy! When you kissed me then left this world that night a good part of me died with you. I feel I failed you, you were always there for me, but now I am still here and your not. A candle will always be lite near your urn. My love for you will never die! It hurts so bad to live here without you. I would of done anything to save you, I would of gave my life to save yours. I needed more time with you, its not fair to have to lose you so young. You didn't deserve it!! *
*As I held you close and you kissed me then passed away, I held you for so long after that. Could you still feel me Sampson? Do you know how much I hurt? I miss you, and look forward to the day we can be together again for all eternity!*
*Sampson Forever in my Heart and Soul*
*11-26-01 - 8-16-04*


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Boy oh boy, this site sure does make me cry. I am sooo sorry for your loss! Nothing I say will make the pain any less.... but you reaching out to other Golden owners will be a healing process for you. He was an extremely handsome boy. I am partial to the dark red coats. I hope your health is better now.
Donna


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

You have suffered a great loss,but it seems you needed an Angel when you were ill.Your Angel was a fuzzy ball of love who stayed as long as he could.Heaven must have needed Sampson,but you will always have the memories of his unfailing love.

Take heart,perhaps he is helping someone else who needs an Angel right now.
Remember the Rainbow Bridge,someday you will hold Sampson again,never to lose him a second time.
You must believe,
Shane


----------



## ron (Sep 16, 2005)

I am so sorry!!!!!
I need to take a break from the rainbow bridge thread
I need to store up on tears
You will be with your love again


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Awwww, I am soooo sorry! They truely are a special breed.

Big hugs comin' at ya, someday I am sure you will meet again. I choose to believe that way.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is always so sad to lose one or our senior dogs, but I think losing a young one who has just begun their life is even worse. They are our angels. i know my Hunter still watches over me.


----------

